# Broken shell



## mcmarti (Jun 28, 2022)

Hello all. Our Sulcata recently got out of her enclosure and yard and went on an adventure. When we found her, her shell was broken. She seems well enough though with good appetite and no mobility issues. Any suggestions on how to treat the shell?


----------



## SasquatchTortoise (Jun 28, 2022)

@Tom may be able to help


----------



## wellington (Jun 28, 2022)

@Yvonne G can help. 
It looks like it might have been run over and his shell was damaged or a dog or another animal got to him 
The dirt does need to be cleaned out, kept clean and flies kept out of it.


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 28, 2022)

Wow. Need to keep infection away from that one! Experts have been called, I am not one, but I know that Silver Sulfadiazine (Silvadene) which needs a prescription, and Neosporin (without the pain killer) are both good antibiotic creams to use on reptiles. Maybe this needs more than that?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2022)

Looks to me as if it was bumped by a car and made airborne, then landed hard and skidded on it's carapace. I've never had occasion to use it, but I've heard good things about the healing powers of silver sulfadene cream. See if you can get either a prescription from your vet or if he'll sell you some. I would worry about internal damage.

Soaking in warmish water always makes them feel better.

As was already said, keep flies off it so they can't lay eggs on the wound (eggs=maggots in just a day).


----------



## Sarah2020 (Jun 29, 2022)

Get vet advise/ expertise but this needs clean up and a continuous layer of antiseptic cream cleaned daily to avoid maggots. Poor guy had has had a bad outing GOOD LUCK


----------



## TaraMaiden (Jun 29, 2022)

The shell is part of their skeletal system, and very much attached and 'live'. The fact that behaviour is normal, and that the tort is eating, is encouraging, but definitely follow advice here as to treatment and after-care. Glad you got it back, to be honest, and that there wasn't worse damage. Good luck, please keep us posted, eh?


----------



## Cathie G (Jun 29, 2022)

Everything above but just wondering if you can cover the wound with a bandage maybe made of a sterile gauze and tape while outside with the bugs. and of course times for airing out and uv inside. Too and above all a bit of cleanliness like for an open wound. Just a thought. Listen to the experts here though. I'm not one. Sorry to have to welcome you under these circumstances but welcome and I'll be hoping and praying for a great outcome.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2022)

No, covering traps impurities and germs inside. Best to leave it open


----------



## Donna Albu (Jun 30, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> Looks to me as if it was bumped by a car and made airborne, then landed hard and skidded on it's carapace. I've never had occasion to use it, but I've heard good things about the healing powers of silver sulfadene cream. See if you can get either a prescription from your vet or if he'll sell you some. I would worry about internal damage.
> 
> Soaking in warmish water always makes them feel better.
> 
> As was already said, keep flies off it so they can't lay eggs on the wound (eggs=maggots in just a day).


And maggots equals toxins.


----------

